# Funniest thing you ever reeled in?!?



## musikman43155

I saw this thread in the NE section and thought I'd start it here. However, I have nothing to add. :T

Let's hear some stories fellas!


----------



## tanker593

I reeled in a Pirelli tire from Clark Lake. Fireline is some strong line.


----------



## FishGuru

While fishing at O'sha couple of weeks ago I thought I hooked bottom but this thing was moving with a lot of drag ...I kept reeling and to my suprise is was an open huge umbrella. so if anybody missed an umbrella give me a shout.


----------



## Allent1967

This is no lie I caught a 20lb groundhog at Alum Creek... Now this is how it happened........

My father and myself put the boat in at Cheshire Ramp one morning. We were heading across to the other side to troll for saugeyes' on the points by the camp ground. We got half way across and thought we seen a beaver in the water. But after getting closer we noticed it was a ground hog. I caught it in an empty cooler and took it back to Cheshire Ramp and released it. 

You should have seen the looks we got when I took that cooler up there and out came a ground hog !!! :Banane44:


----------



## Krig55

Caught my lure that I lost 2 weeks before


----------



## CShaver8

I caught a snowboard in Alum Creek! Its actually a really nice snowboard...was worried once I saw it was a snowboard that there was gonna be some kids feet strapped in it


----------



## cpr_mike1

My buddy and I went fishing. He doesnt usually catch much but that day he caught a black bra. I am still looking for the owner.


----------



## Clayton

I caught a big dragonfly on the fly last summer. It was hanging off the rod (i wasn't casting or anything, just stalking around) and i heard BZRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR. Looked over and my fly line was... going up  I'd had a foam ant on there and he really, really wanted it 

Another time I got a cedar waxwing. They're a very pretty bird that skims over the water down in WV and eats bugs. Well I was fly fishing (it's a habit) and they were kind of swiping at my casts. So naturally I sped things up so they wouldnt' catch em and... eventually one did. He got the tippet wrapped around a feather and proceeded to circle my head for several minutes before the feather finally pulled out! Stupid bird >.<

Finally, I caught a copperhead on a fly rod (kinda.. didn't really reel it in)


----------



## cattin15

i was fishing in shorts and threw on some sweat pants that snapped up the sides, one of the people i was fishing with casted as i was walking behind them. the hook caught my pants, unsnapped them and tossed them into the water. i guess i didn't get to reel in my own pants but he did!


----------



## ohiohunter43015

Go to Youtube and search my screen name. Snapping turtle fishing is the title. This is back when I drank a lot. 
Probably the funniest thing ever and we got it all on video!


By the way... That would have been one dead copper head!


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

I was fishing in FL casting at the Sebastian Inlet if anyone knows where that is. My spoon got stuck on a rock in the middle of the channel so I broke it off and tied another one on. The very next cast I caught my same exact spoon by the hook.

The weirdest actual fish was a 36" 36 pound flathead catfish that I caught on a 1.5 inch rapala countdown while trolling for saugeyes. It acted just like a snag and only after we brought the other lines in to go back and get the lure did the snag start going sideways. Still the only flathead I've ever caught.


----------



## cornfedboy3

I was fishing below the dam at Deer Creek casting twister tails when I took a hit and set the hook. Funny thing was that the guy 30 yds. up on the other side set his hook too. It was an awesome fight on both sides till his buddy pointed out what we really had in common! It was a good laugh!!!


----------



## Clayton

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Go to Youtube and search my screen name. Snapping turtle fishing is the title. This is back when I drank a lot.
> Probably the funniest thing ever and we got it all on video!
> 
> 
> By the way... That would have been one dead copper head!


Maybe if you found him  he was quite alive when I decided to ruin his day lol. Truth is I was just scooping him up out of the road, but of course he thought I was the bad guy.


----------



## FOSR

When we do riverside cleanups, we usually find odd items. We've retrieved a big Spongebob, a bowling ball, a coconut, some sets of police light bars, and the usual wheels and shopping carts.

Whenever I go to Greenlawn I like to check and see what's caught in the rollers.


----------



## Duckdude82

I have caught the following:

-paint turtle
-snapping turtle
-crank baits off the bottom (several)
-fishing rod with a sheephead at the other end of it on lake erie
-seagulls (several that snapped my minnow out of the air while fishing warm water discharges

let me keep thinking cause i know there are more.


----------



## venomdaddy37

my buddy hooked a condom last year draggin a jig at the scioto , i dont think he's fished there since lol.


----------



## skeeter21

I caught a dead opossom in the scioto and a goose that was flying over as i was casting out


----------



## getitgetit

I hooked my cousin right in the corner of the eye one night. While cat fishing


----------



## catmanbennie

I reeled in a tin coffee can, thought it was a slab crappie.lol


----------



## Gottagofishn

One of life's little pleasures is catching a hog when there are wittness. My buddy is the king of showing off if he has a decent fish on. We were trolling up at alum, a few other boats were around. He sets the hook and started the Saugeye dance. He skillfully walks back and forth in the boat and adjusts his drag so as not to loose the monster. It pulls line....he's really getting excited. After a long and exhausting battle it finally show's itself.....A tangled mass of wire......

The catch wasn't the funniest but the catcher was great!


----------



## spfldbassguy

tanker593 said:


> I reeled in a Pirelli tire from Clark Lake. Fireline is some strong line.


yes it is,i luv the fireline brand.tough as hell if u ask me.never had a problem with it.never landed a tire on it yet though...


----------



## spfldbassguy

venomdaddy37 said:


> my buddy hooked a condom last year draggin a jig at the scioto , i dont think he's fished there since lol.


lllllllloooooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllll


----------



## spfldbassguy

caught a bullhead that was attached to some1 elses line that they broke off..figured they thought they got snagged or something and cut their line.woulda caught a blue herron if it wouldn't of stopped trying to inhale my spro frog..hit it 3 different times b4 it got the hint that it wasn't real & it was attached to my fishing line.only other thing i can recall catching was a half of somebodys pole that they discarded in a local paylake many,many years ago.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

I once cought a 4' Northern Watersnake in the mouth with a jointed Rapala. I am not scared of Snakes but this dude was fired up and I took a few of those needle like chompers to the hand when getting my bait back. I laughed because I thought it was a good Fish - A few moments later a warden walks down the trail and said he'd seen the whole deal and said he was shocked that I just did not kill the Snake & offered me a bandage.


----------



## Orlando

Lawn Chair
Snapping Turtle
oil filter ( treble hook was actually in the hole)
Gull on Lake Erie


----------



## crappiehunter18

It would have to be a seagull for me.


----------



## norseangler

A duck, which flew into my line at Cranberry Marsh at Buckeye; a seagull, which I found with a lure hooked in his bill and a wing, with line tangled in lily pads at Tappan, a fishing rod and reel at Buckeye (unfortunately a cheap spincaster), and a burlap bag at Dillon that created an oil slick as it came to the surface (I didn't try to find out what was in it). I also had a heron hit a buzzbait at Delaware, but luckily he dropped it as soon as he realized it wasn't edible.


----------



## norseangler

I also once had a 20-pound grass carp jump into my boat at Dillon. It had probably escaped from a pond somewhere. I was picking scales out of the boat for weeks.


----------



## camaroman

went catfishing and i wasnt paying attention and one took my pole with it. couple weeks later we were at the same spot and i got a snag, turned out to be my pole i lost!


----------



## Slawterr

A pair of nice Oakley sunglasses, a snapping turtle hooked on someones (untagged) bankline with half a catfish on it that the turtle munched on and a half bag of soggy cool ranch doritos. All out of hoover.


----------



## JBLLURE

trolling on buckeye caught a sock and a few seconds later my buddy caught a shoe


----------



## musikman43155

ohiohunter43015 said:


> Go to Youtube and search my screen name. Snapping turtle fishing is the title. This is back when I drank a lot.
> Probably the funniest thing ever and we got it all on video!QUOTE]
> 
> I watched your video & it was very funny. I only wish you had got the snapper in the boat. It woulda been hilarious to see it thrashin' about knockin' cans everywhere.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60vAdKq8Nus"]YouTube- Snapping turtle fishing[/nomedia]


----------



## ohiohunter43015

I am pretty sure if I would have gotten that thing in the boat my buddy would have went went in the water... I would have paid to see that!


----------



## homebrew

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> I once cought a 4' Northern Watersnake in the mouth with a jointed Rapala. I am not scared of Snakes but this dude was fired up and I took a few of those needle like chompers to the hand when getting my bait back. I laughed because I thought it was a good Fish - A few moments later a warden walks down the trail and said he'd seen the whole deal and said he was shocked that I just did not kill the Snake & offered me a bandage.


Watersnakes are feisty to say the least, and their bites bleed pretty good. I am very impressed that you let it go and even more impressed that you didn't call it a water moccasin! Most people see a snake anywhere near water and it's a water moccasin to them.


----------



## [email protected]

I took my fly rod to the Mad river for the first time at the 36 intersection. I fed out a little line and started to make a cast and nearly broke the rod in half. At first I thought I had snagged it in the grass behind me but when I turned around a huge bullfrog was on it's back laying dead still. I figured I broke it's neck but as soon as I touched it it flipped over and in two jumps it was in the river. The current was brisk and the I barely grabbed my pole before it went into the river. I faught the frog for a few seconds before it broke my line. It's the only thing I ever caught from a river on a fly rod.


----------



## Thick Rick

Many years ago while bank fishing the Scioto river just above the little dam across the street from the main post office, I actually reeled in a condom. I have never gone back there since.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

So I realize this isn't so much a catching story as a fishing story but its amusing anyway. About 8-9 years ago I was up in Canada fishing with my dad out of a canoe in a provincial park. When we arrived the ranger at the check in station warned us to not go to the furthest back lake because of "the swan". One day we decided that we really wanted to fish back there and we figured, no way can a swan really bother us that much so we proceed on. After fishing for a couple hours and catching a number of decent pike with no sight of any swan, we figured he was just over cautious and then suddenly this giant swan comes flying into the lake. As soon as it saw us it made a beeline directly towards our canoe and literally rammed the side of the boat. The lake was well over a mile long and the bird could have easily just ignored us but apparently we were on HIS lake. Swanzilla then proceeded to back off, get a flying start, squawk at us real loud and ram the boat over and over again as we paddled back towards our truck. Only after we reached shore and got out on land and thus off his lake did he stop and even then he stood and hissed until we loaded the canoe and drove away.

Looking back I wish I had just hit the thing with a paddle but we were afraid what might happen if we killed the infamous swan in a public park. When talking to a different ranger afterward they were well aware of it and said that the bird wasn't even protecting a nest. Its mate had died earlier that year when it decided to attack a train head on and lost. Apparently two swans well suited for each other had paired up.


----------



## fish_ohio

i was fishing a privite pond near sterling two summers ago and we were all drinking and my buddy casted out and i heard this squalling noise coming from the middle of the pond we all grabbed our flash lights. i looked out and my buddy had hooked a goose. He reeled it in and un hooked it and threw it in the truck where one of our friends were passed out drunk and locked all the doors. needless to say he has never fished with us again. Funnest thing i had ever seen you had to be there.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

A baby perch.
Heres the story.
After a day of fishing up on Pymatuning, wile docking the boat I threw out a couple tightlines from the park bench there. Was starting to get dark. Didn't realize at first, but a small perch bit and got hooked. Couple min later, pole starts bending bad. Snatched it up, started to tug and reel to shore. Felt like I had a monster on, was crapping my pants. Fish gets close to the dock there and as Im&#65279; pulling him to surface, I see a big, probably 2ft long white flash in the water out and away... Startled me really. Finished reeling in and saw my little "bait fish" was still on the hook.. Thanking me I wasn't "walley"s or "muskys" after dinner snack! Gotta love Pymatuning!


----------



## fish_ohio

this is what happens when you fish with stupid people


----------



## ohiohunter43015

FO that just hurts to look at! Is that you?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

fish_ohio said:


> View attachment 31958
> this is what happens when you fish with stupid people


:excruciating::excruciating::excruciating::excruciating::excruciating::excruciating:


----------



## jwebb

fish_ohio said:


> View attachment 31958
> this is what happens when you fish with stupid people


I feel your pain....literally. Only difference was I was hit in the back of the head with both treble hooks. Luckily they weren't in there super deep or anything so they came right out.


----------



## bassbuster065

the funniest thing for me would have to be my earlobe with a rooster tail when it came off a limb (i was 6 or so)


----------



## ohiomelvin

well below the dam at deer creek my cousins line got broken off about a halfhour later i caught the walleye that had broke his line also got his lure back that was still stuck in its mouth, my uncle has caught a pair of overalls pretty funny


----------



## Z_28_0117

Closest I have to reeling in is when we "dragged" a farm pond with a grappling hook. We would catch some fish there but got an incredible number of snags. We borrowed a grappling hook and dragged across the pond one night instead of fishing. Pulled out a gas grill, twin mattress, small block chevy waterpump, auto air conditioner compressor and attached lines, probably more I don't remember. We got a lot less snags and the property owner gave us $20 for pulling that crap out of his pond. Even got back a few our our snagged lures.


----------



## Lundy

Fishing with a friend in Manistee MI many, many years ago when snagging salmon in the fall was somewhat tolerated.

My buddy had forgotten his wooden lead weighted club for dispatching the salmon after you would net them to keep them from thrashing around in the boat.

mid way through the first morning, with him complaining about forgetting his club I reeled in a nice club with a rawhide loop through the handle. I swung it around to him and he unhooked from my line and without a simile or anything said, " OK now go get me a new fillet knife"

I still have and use that club on our fall trips to Lake Ontario every year


----------



## bstew

wow, almost 40 years of fishing and what do I post here, I caught a sock just this past weekend, have hooked and landed several flat rocks (they put up more of a fight than you think, especially in current they actually swim), was wading with a buddy of mine, and somehow he caught me in the middle of my back (still don't get it, we were fishing the bank, and I was standing in the middle of the river, but to prove how good he was he did it twice in the same day), snagged a 20+lb snapper in the olentangy, my favorite though has to be a bat, not the kind you hit a ball with, the flying rodent type. 

We were on a church retreat, my father and I were fishing from a dock after dark, I made a cast and never heard the bait hit the water, thought this is strange, then I heard this strange sound on the water, as I lifted my line up into the light there he was. We used needle nose, and sticks and towels until we finally got the little critter unhooked. He had grabbed a small rattle trap wrapped his wings around it and basically hooked himself closed.


----------



## fish_ohio

no that wasnt me that was one of my friends i didnt go that day thank god lol


----------



## Gottagofishn

I ran accross this in the N.E. forum....I thought it was hilarious.......

once wile fishing on a lake in IL my buddie wasnt watching where he was casting and i was hooked in the head by two of the three trebles of his muskie lure. 
another time i snagged a bomber a and new quantum tour baitcaster on a st croix legend elite rod. had to love that one till i snaged the dead guy the DNR was serching for on the other side of the lake 
another time was taking a leak and buddie snaged my butt cheeks together lol that was a blast getting to the hospital


----------



## i2FISH

fishing w/ my son in Canadian water on Lake [email protected] Kings James reef i hooked a big'un. followed it w/ the boat for several minutes. finally got to see it as it rolled up on the reef. 5-6ft section of portable dock!! as far as I know it still on it's way to the Atlantic.


----------



## Rainer Wolf

i hooked a furry cat at o'shaughnessey in the roof of the mouth on a jig. tried to get her in the boat to wire cutter the hook out. couldnt get her in the water...broke line finally and she ran off......hopefully it belonged to someone(so they could get hook out).

my son saw a ribbed condom on alum and thought it was a fish stomach. He proceeded to try to catch it as i proceeded to put electric on high...my buddy and his son were there...histerical


----------



## Cool Hunter

Was fishing an old gravel pit about 15 years ago with a worm on the bottom. Reeled in my line and hanging off of the hook was a bottle cap. I just couldn't believe I reeled it all of the way in without it falling off. The lip on a bottle cap is so small. I thought that was pretty amazing. Also reeled in a cane pole up at indian lake with a carp still hooked on the line. Wonder how long that carp was dragging that cane pole around?


----------



## Cool Hunter

Thought of a couple more.

Caught a seagull down in florida after it picked the bait out of the water. It took some drag. 

Snapped my line up at Erie using a jig drifting. Reeled my line up and tied another jig on. Baited it up and dropped it back down. Caught a walleye right away and it had my jig I just broke off in its mouth. I couldn't believe it. We were drifting at a decent pace and I caught the walleye with my jig in its mouth. 

The best I've ever heard was two of my uncles were night fishing. My one uncle casted his crankbait and reeled in a bat that had grabbed the bait out of the air when he casted.


----------



## spfldbassguy

fish_ohio said:


> View attachment 31958
> this is what happens when you fish with stupid people


oooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuccccchhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!bet u never fished with him/them again,atleast i wouldn't of.


----------



## duckhound

Text not needed... nuf said.


----------



## Jackson08

Three weeks ago I stopped at Darby Bend Lakes for a few casts between sales calls. Walking out to the large pond in the back I came across an 11/12 year old boy who had snagged his small spinnerbait on a log just three feet from the shore. I told him to give me a little slack and I reached out to retrieve his lure. Just as I was about to grab it he decided to give it one last yank. Drilled me directly in the right eye, drove myself to Doctor's West and 8 hours and one surgery later the lure was removed. 

I think I'd qualify as "weird".


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE

Jackson08 said:


> Three weeks ago I stopped at Darby Bend Lakes for a few casts between sales calls. Walking out to the large pond in the back I came across an 11/12 year old boy who had snagged his small spinnerbait on a log just three feet from the shore. I told him to give me a little slack and I reached out to retrieve his lure. Just as I was about to grab it he decided to give it one last yank. Drilled me directly in the right eye, drove myself to Doctor's West and 8 hours and one surgery later the lure was removed.
> 
> I think I'd qualify as "weird".



ouch, i think i might have punched the kid. probably would have missed though with the lack of depth perception.


----------



## steelheadBob

Cool Hunter said:


> Thought of a couple more.
> 
> Caught a seagull down in florida after it picked the bait out of the water. It took some drag.
> 
> Snapped my line up at Erie using a jig drifting. Reeled my line up and tied another jig on. Baited it up and dropped it back down. Caught a walleye right away and it had my jig I just broke off in its mouth. I couldn't believe it. We were drifting at a decent pace and I caught the walleye with my jig in its mouth.
> 
> The best I've ever heard was two of my uncles were night fishing. My one uncle casted his crankbait and reeled in a bat that had grabbed the bait out of the air when he casted.


I caught a sea gull down at edgewater.... was perch fishing and threw out my 1 oz sinker with a perch rig and a seagull caught the minnow in mid air and needless to say, it was like fighting a 10lb sheephead.


----------



## mevers

Fishing on a pond on the east side last year I felt a fish on the line. after reeling it in the treble hook on my lure had snagged another piece of fishing line that had a fish on it. Ended up with a nice bass and a spinner bait.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark

I think it was around 84 85 me an a buddy was at hoover fishing the dam at night. it wasnt us that cout it. it was a women about 20yrd down from us. she had hook'd a ded guy. that had kill'd him self a week or sow be for. man you should have herd her sceemng. but she cept on reeling him in.an when the emt got there an got him out they had to cary him up all thous step up an they drop'd him. an the bag just whent to mush. i will never forget that smell. there where a lot of pepple there that night. maybe some els on here was there to


----------



## BackwoodsBuckeye

Fishin' around dusk at one of the channels off Alum. Cast my line out with a nightcrawler, and not sure if I caught it, or it got snagged up, but hooked a bat out of the air! Came off of the hook in the water after reeling it in about half way and he took off!


----------



## bassbuster065

its not as weird as hooking a deaad person but i was hung on a stick and my rooster tail came off and hooked me in the left earlobe on the way to the hospital my brother was flicking it  i was 6 so we didnt just push it throgh there they did @ the hospital though after they gave me something that made me lose feeling in my ear while they were working on it a pair of pliers got stuck on the rooster tail


----------



## musikman43155

Any new contributions? It's gonna be a looong winter...


----------



## Fishin Finatic

I was fishing in the Ohio River when I was a kid, Thought I snagged up. Pulled real hard and brought in a lantern off an old tow boat. The oddest thing was that it was still lit!


----------



## meisjedog

Right in the Quill


----------



## Fishermon5

Oh man, I forgot about this thread, thanks for bringing it back. Since this summer, all I got was a lawn chair at Buckeye with my smithwick - you would be surprised the "fight" that a 5 pound chair puts up with a little current.


----------



## geoffoquinn

My brother caught a 4' alligator. I'll try to get the pic and post it. I got hooked in the nostril other than that I've got nothing. Great thread.


----------



## n-strut

Hellbender from the Kokosing.


----------



## Bonecrusher

Years ago we went out to a neighborhood pond in inflatible raft that I am pretty sure was leaking. We were 15-16. He tried to freak me out by talking about the "swamp monster" I was in the back of the boat and hooked a good bunch of moss. So I held it up on my line right behind my buddy and I let out a terrified "Holy Crap" of course he turned right around screamed and fell straight into the water. Funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JBLLURE

Me and a buddy were trolling at buckeye when both of us had a fish on at the same time but it wasnt a fish we had on he caught a shoe and i caught a sock. We decide to not troll that area the rest of the day in fear of not wanting to know what was down there espcially since the sock looked like it matched up with the same shoe size.


----------



## EnonEye

Now this is not a lie... really, it's all in how I word it. I once caught a fish so big it tipped over a sailboat... really... no lie.
Was fishing for trout in a small valley pond in Tucson, Az where I often caught carp that also liked corn (just like the trout). So, this particular day I hook up with a rather large carp and he begins to leave my area pulling drag on the 4lb line I was fishing with. Being unable to break his run I walk to a higher position on top of the nearby dam head to get a better angle on him. So there I am standing on top of the dam with, say, 200 yards of line out angling down to the water and about that same time here comes a young lady in a small sailboat heading across the pond toward my outstretched line. I'm yelling at her to turn but she runs smack dab into the line, the line hitting the top of her mast and (really) the sailboat tips onto it's side.
I got the carp in (prob10lbs or so) but caught heck from the young lady for tipping over her sailboat.
By the way I caught many tasty rainbows from that pond in the winter time over the next couple of years and fished 4lb flourescent Stren for many years after that.


----------



## jwardy21

I caught a rock last week and I do have to agree with other guy that has caught a rock it feels like a fish with a little current. Went fising in a large farm pond with a friend and his Grandpa had just lost his last bass stopper worm. Well I caught the bass that broke him off and gave him back his worm.

The funniest thing I ever reel in was a huge beaver. I snagged it in the back. My Dad was with me and I yelled for him to get the net. So he brings the net and flash light and I get it close to the bank he yells it a beaver. Needless to say he made another big run and broke my line...I still don't know how I was going to get the lure out if I got him to the bank.


----------



## Bimmer

Well just in the last two weeks.

-Saugeye head hooked in the mouth
-Dead crappie that was covered in moss, hooked it right in the lip like it had hit the hook
-Caught a husky jerk off a muskie with a husky jerk. Must have snagged it and when it finally got off I had two husky jerks.


----------



## brodg

Caught a bullfrog once, had to cut the hook to release him, tough jaw. Also caught an old roof slate, hooked right through a nail hole, it pulled hard left and right in the current, thought it was a steelhead.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wallydiver

About 15 years ago on Erie we were on a charter in pretty rough water and one of the guys pulled in a walleye that had an erie dearie and about 5 foot of line in his mouth. the guys lure was tangled in the line


----------



## ilovetofish

reeled in a comedian the other day but he kept making me laugh and it was affecting my fishing, so i threw him back......


----------



## GreatNorthern

While night fishing a few years back I was using a jitterbug and since it was pitch black I waited till I heard the lure hit the water before I started reeling, so I cast out and waited, waited and waited then finally felt tugging on the other end and just over the treeline on the other side I saw a bat gaining altitude. Gave a good YANK, heard a splash, then proceeded to reel my jitterbug back without the bat.


----------



## andesangler

montagc said:


> The zombie fish apocalypse has begun!


Couple years ago, my brother and I were working a tailwater for saugeye. Beat the water to a froth for an hour or so with nothing to show. His last cast brought in a saugeye carcass that had been cleaned out by crayfish--just skin, bones, fins and teeth left. Some stuffing and paint, and we'd of had a wall-hanger.

Couple months ago, I reeled in a transom-style trolling motor mount at Indian's Moundwood ramp. I was on one side of a dock hauling in trash and my brother was on the other side, 8 ft. away, hauling in the 'eyes. He had the only one of the right color vibe that trip.

andesangler


----------



## CrappieTacos

fishing at Knox years ago, we put the boat in and while waiting on my dad to return, decided to make a few casts. Cast toward a stump and felt something, so I set the hook. It wasnt long before I realized that I snagged some old fishing line; you know, the 700-lb test stuff that catfishermen use. I always clean up fishing line and other trash, whether it be mine or someone else's, so I grabbed the line and started hand reeling when I noticed resistance on the other end. Finally after about 4,000 yards of line, I had caught what had to be a 10-lb carp, to this day the only carp I have ever caught. I unhooked it and set it free. It swam away but seemed to be in bad shape. Not sure how long it was snagged or if it survived but I like to think it did.


----------



## javacoder

Were were fishing for catfish in the Hocking River one summer night and things were pretty slow. My friend had a large, rather lively creek chub on the end of his line for bait that kept dragging his sinker and swimming out into the current. After re-casting for about the fifth time the bait again swam into the current. He was slow to react and his line ended up in the next pool. As he started to reel in to recast, something grabbed the bait and he set the hook on what must have been a huge fish that immediately charged into the current. He chased it down the bank with his rod doubled over and the drag screaming. He was beating the brush along the bank pretty hard. His legs and arm was all scratched up by the time he found a clearing next to a big pool. He fought the fish for about fifteen more minutes. As he gained back most of his line and the bull-dogging fish made into shallower water, he suddenly stopped reeling, threw his rod to his feet and stomped of muttering some not-to-be-repeated words. Stunned, we walked over, picked up his rod and finished reeling in a rusted out 2-1/2 gallon gas can with his a creek chub flopping on its side!


----------



## WishinIwasFishin

Small mouth with a mouse in its mouth.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

Was fishing husky jerks on the lake side of the damn at Alum one winter. Snagged up in the rocks and lost my clown head HJ. Tied on a new HJ and continued to cast all over the place. About 30 minutes later I caught my clown head HJ. It must have come loose from the rocks and floated up a little bit.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

I wasn't there to personally view this one but a buddy has told the story countless times about the biggest walleye he ever caught. He was casting for them up on Erie when he hooked something. Fought it for a long time, and it kept going back and forth just like a fish then when he got it to the boat and they went to net it, it was dead! Someone had caught a 31" walleye, cleaned the filets out of it and tossed the carcass back in the water while leaving the skin attached. He managed to hook it by the tail and the skin was flailing around making it fight like a fish.

The other one was also up there this year. A fish grabbed the one of the lines while trolling and drug it across and around another to make a horrible tangled mess. We managed to reel in the fish and net it then I told one of the guys with me to just hold on to the line that was now wrapped in knots around the lure so we didn't loose the other bait because I was going to have to cut the line and just pull it in by hand. This was his first time ever on Erie and as he's holding on to it he's saying I swear this feels like it has a fish on it as he pulls it in from over 100 feet out. I kept saying, no its just the reef runner working back there, they really pull and shake. Sure enough, he gets the reef runner to the boat and there's a 5 lb walleye attached. He managed to pull it in by hand the entire way.


----------



## rocktight614

Caught a headless bass. Not sure who got to him first...


----------



## gerb

i snagged a pelican once. he took flight and it was game over. just watched the hook rip out and feathers fly. 

also, my buddy snagged a passing manatee. we just sat there while this thing didnt even notice and proceeded to peel all his line off. he just sat there the rest of the day while everyone else fished.


----------



## brodg

Back when I was a kid fishing the rocks at Vermilliom my cousin hooked a ski boat coming out of the harbor. Talk about screaming drag.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bman

By far, the craziest/funniest thing I ever reeled in was an Oscar Cichlid at a small public park pond in the western suburbs of Chicago. I caught it on a nightcrawler in the middle of the summer. Someone must have let it go earlier that summer. Me, my brother and my buddy were completely shocked to say the least.

For those who aren't familiar with the Oscar Cichlid - an Oscar Cichlid is a relatively large tropical aquarium fish that comes from South America! I couldn't repeat that catch again if I fished every day, all day in a pond that I knew had one Oscar Cichlid in it!


----------



## Govbarney

WishinIwasFishin said:


> Small mouth with a mouse in its mouth.


I once caught a Largemouth that spit up a young sparrow when I landed it. 

Wasn't even that big of a Bass, maybe 13-14 in. max.


----------



## seahawk

I caught a large walleye eyeball off avon pt. 2 years ago.


----------



## Cap'n Karl

It's been awhile since I've been on here. I've been out of the state, but I seen this post and had to reply. I was throwing a jig/twister tail in an old farm pond not expecting to catch anything much. I was letting it bounce on the bottom, when all the sudden I thought I was snagged on a big log or something. I tried snapping the snag off which didn't do anything. It was stuck pretty good. So I grabbed the line with my rod and started to pull both at the same time. It finally felt like it popped loose, but whatever it was snagged on was still hooked. So I just reeled it in. What I seen when I brought it close, you'd never believe in a million years. I lost the picture to prove it, but I've got plenty of people that can vouch for me.

I reeled in a turtle (which isn't a big deal, in most cases); however, I had snagged a 3-4" leech that was sucking on the back of it's shell. How that leech kept sucking while it was hooked and while I was prying on it to undo my snag, I'll never know. Poor turtle, he didn't have a chance. He didn't even want the bait, but he made pretty good turtle soup!!


----------



## BigTripp

I went out on the 21st and fished with an offbrand Rat-l-trap. After 3 hours of fishing I didn't quite get skunked...


----------



## jason_0545

i went to a place i never been before bass fishing with a rattle trap and was ripping it through this grass and hit something thought it was a dink for about 3 seconds and realized i was caught assuming on the grass but i hooked a buzzbait swivel and about 2 foot of line with one of my trebles right through the swivel on the buzzer



also caught 1 catfish on a r-trap on the fall another channel on the retreive and a 15 in crappie on a trap


----------



## Juan More Fish

I was trolling at cj, and hooked in to a killer fish. As i fought it for about 5mins.got it close to the boat, and netted it. Was a beer can from the 50s. Cant rember the beer can name. But it was a California name.


----------



## buckeyesailor

Just this summer I was fishing one of my favorite spots on the Scioto River near the South Drive-In on South High Street. I was working some brush for bass when my bottom line jerked real hard. I picked it up and set the hook. Felt like a good size channel cat. I fought it to the bank. To my surprise, it wasn't a fish at all, but a used diaper that was completely water logged. As I pulled it up out of the water, it burst open and the most foul smelling poo spilled out. I about lost my lunch. I decided to move up-wind from that spot. 

Also this year I've caught a steel belted radial, a brand new leather football, one of those chalk line hooyahs used by carpenters (all out of the Scioto), a small boat anchor off of Liebs Island at BL, a lawn chair out a catfish pond in Obetz, a Zebco 33 with a carp on the other end, and a beach ball.


----------



## ABE

I caught a boot while catfishing in Florida. Then while trolling at Killdeere i snagged a bottom bouncer rig that had a catfish on it.


----------



## jlami

I was ice fishing off of Cheshire last year. (first OH ice fishing season) Had several tip ups out and my dog kept tripping them, so after 10-20 times of walking across the lake to reset them I said to hell with it and let the furthest one be... figured I will deal with it when I leave. I wound up falling asleep in my chair and woke up about 2am I gathered all of my stuff and drug the sled out to pull in the furthest tip up. As I was pulling it in I felt weight on it but assumed that it was just the large shiner I put out there for musky. When I finally got it up to the hole I pulled out this slimey four legged prehistoric looking thing that was about 8 in. long. When I set it on the ice the damn thing started walking across the snow!... I about crapped my pants, I could have swore that I either found the missing link or some sort of Alum Creek Mutant!!!! So I throw this thing in the bucket and head home with the intentions of calling DNR the next day to share my discovery. "Hell I will probably be in a magazine or something" I thought.

When I get to the house the wife and kids are all fast asleep But due to my excitement I had to share this with someone right away. So I woke the wife and explained to her that I had found a new species!!!! and that her husband was going to be in magazines for his awesome discovery. She reluctantly climbed out of bed and came down to the truck to see what I was soo excited about... At first glance she says "It looks like a mud puppy" (I am from MO and have never heard of such a thing) I said "what is a mud puppy?" She said that she was not sure but it looked like a character in a cartoon she used to watch when she was a kid. So of course I went and googled it and was very disappointed that I simply caught an OH native salamander.

I was disgusted in my own stupidity that I immediatly drove back to the lake and put the dam thing back down the same hole I pulled it out of.


----------



## bigduck10

I was fishing a farm pond in KY when I was a student at UK. This pond has always given up some monster largemouth. My buddy and I were in our john boat banging the bank with plugs and I was fishing a plastic worm.
I felt a strike and set the hook.
The boat starts to get towed by what I was hooked on. My roomate was yelling it had to be a state record largemouth. Thought it might have been a big catfish but this pond did not have catfish.
The moster started to surface, one of the biggest Snapping Turtles I have ever seen was on the end of my line.
Had the snapper hooked on the side right under the edge of the shell.
Needless to say I cut the line. I think my buddy was thinking turtle soup.


----------



## sam kegg

hooked myself in the back of the head! wasnt funny. I hooked my brothers fish as he was reeling it in seems it swam right into my hook and snaged its fin!


----------



## JBLLURE

Jlami same thing happened to me once on alum. Me and my brother was catfishing one night from the campground when he hooked what we thought was a catfish and when i put the light on it we both freeked out to see this thing walking on the bank after we got it in luckly a couple guys were fishing next to us when we found out it was a mud puppy


----------



## jlami

JBLLURE said:


> Jlami same thing happened to me once on alum. Me and my brother was catfishing one night from the campground when he hooked what we thought was a catfish and when i put the light on it we both freeked out to see this thing walking on the bank after we got it in luckly a couple guys were fishing next to us when we found out it was a mud puppy


I am glad to hear that I am not the only one... Was reluctant to post the story for fear of losing a few fishing buddies over my stupidity! hahaha


----------



## fishaman1652

i hooked a goose in my pond with a spoon because the wind blew it straight at him


----------



## catmando

A German 250 lb. Kayaker. Caught him on a live pinfish 5/0 circle hook freelined on 65lb PP and a 40lb floro leader.


----------



## Dr.Outdoors

I was once fishing over by the dam at kiser lake. It was probably about 11 pm and we were starting to get a little tipsy. The next thing I know, my rod bends over in the rod holder as if a 300 lb man was pulling as hard as he could. My uncle grabbed the net as I rushed to get my pole out of the rod holder. After about 45 minutes of fighting, Santa Claus and 3 of his reindeer walked up out of the water and asked me how I liked my new Ugly Stick.


----------



## gone-fishing

catmando said:


> A German 250 lb. Kayaker. Caught him on a live pinfish 5/0 circle hook freelined on 65lb PP and a 40lb floro leader.


That reminds me of the kayaker that almost got decapited while we were trolling in tight at huron a couple weeks ago! He paddled right up and asked how we were doing, wished us luck and started to paddle off. We both just figured he being cocky and knew what he was doing. But instead of heading straight off the stern between the boards or straight off the side away from the boat, he was right in between the two boards on the starboard side! I was busy in my tacklebox, when I heard "YOU BETTER DUCK RIGHT NOW!" I looked up and he just missed the line to the inside board.


----------



## FOSR

It turns out that a garden cultivator is sweet for cradling bottles out of the water.


----------



## bstew

Funniest thing ever, so many to choose from, a 15" plastic lizard at Knox Lake complete with Carolina rig on a jerk bait. Buddy of mine caught a dog at an Alum Creek pond, the dog was chasing his lure every time he cast, and well he finally got it. My wife caught a blue heron at Heritage Park pond in Hilliard. I give her credit for the catch, since it did take her rod, even though she had run away and dropped the pole. The bird was on the opposite bank, saw her reel in a small bluegill and it wanted it, flew straight at her, she ran, he got the gill, I got to untangle the mess. 

All time weirdest thing I have ever caught: A BAT!! Not the baseball kind, the flying, creepy, leathery kind. My father and I were fishing in a small pond during our church's annual outing, after dark on the dock. There was a light there, and of course it was attracting bugs, I cast my rattle trap in to the night sky and felt a tug, being that I couldn't see where my bait was I set the hook. Thinking that I had a very small bass, I was reeling it in on the top of the water, when I pulled it into the light we found out what I had caught. The goofy thing had hit my bait, and wrapped his wings around it, well of course the the hooks pinned him shut and he couldn't fly so he fell to the surface of the pond. After half hour or so, of using a stick to hold the creepy head down we got him unhooked and he left into the night sky.


----------



## SMBHooker

brodg said:


> Caught a bullfrog once,


Caught a bullfrog with a top water frog when fishing for bass! Irony,yes?


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## JCFring

Caught a huge snapping turtle swimming a jig in shallow water. I told my buddy "Get the net, this is big bass of the day and we've won the tourney." Joke was on me. Tried to get my jig back and nearly lost a finger. So I just cut the line and let him go.


----------



## Mushijobah

Almost caught a dolphin on a live croaker....yes the mammal. Clothesline rigging for cobia and kings. Ripped it away from the dolphin at the last second! Thing came out of nowhere.


----------



## JCFring

Bull frogs love to eat baby bull frogs. Top water froggin is the easiest way to get a limit of frog legs! Every summer I catch a few that way and let my kids play with them (after I remove the hook that is.)


----------



## brodg

SMBHooker said:


> Caught a bullfrog with a top water frog when fishing for bass! Irony,yes?
> 
> 
> Sent from . . . off and over there.


Lol, it was a little yellow popper

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## musikman43155

SMBHooker said:


> Caught a bullfrog with a top water frog when fishing for bass! Irony,yes?
> 
> 
> Sent from . . . off and over there.


It's a frog eat frog world out there..


----------

